
The Greeks really do have near-mythical origins, ancient DNA reveals - spmaniato
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/greeks-really-do-have-near-mythical-origins-ancient-dna-reveals
======
spmaniato
Link to full Nature paper, "Genetic origins of the Minoans and Mycenaeans":
[https://t.co/8hNao9XFTt](https://t.co/8hNao9XFTt)

